# DreamChi Pillow



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

its been a while since someone asked me to make this for them.
i always found it pretty! :]
okay...i did this for a whole straight over 3 hours...
while multitasking laundry, ironing, bills, microsoft excel,, facebook...
im so tired...hope u guys like it

20 x 20 chi/poodle fabric








both pups names








easy cover to take out pillow inside








pillow









goodnight! eacewink:


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeez I hate multi-talented people. Only joshing, it's very pretty indeed! Clever girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh HOW CUTE!!!! You just outdo yourself!!! Very pretty!! I just adore that fabric!! xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

4bsingreece said:


> Love!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks!



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Jeez I hate multi-talented people. Only joshing, it's very pretty indeed! Clever girl
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LMAO! thank u!



TLI said:


> Oh HOW CUTE!!!! You just outdo yourself!!! Very pretty!! I just adore that fabric!! xxx


i have a small piece left, enough to make a makeup bag or another pillow :] thank u queen T!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

TLI said:


> Oh HOW CUTE!!!! You just outdo yourself!!! Very pretty!! I just adore that fabric!! xxx


You absolutely outdo yourself! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> You absolutely outdo yourself!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


thank u kelly! :coolwink:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ironing ? Honey if it doesn't come out of the dryer and fluff up nice, I don't buy it. :laughing7: The pillow is beautiful, you do such nice work, love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Ironing ? Honey if it doesn't come out of the dryer and fluff up nice, I don't buy it. :laughing7: The pillow is beautiful, you do such nice work, love it!


hahaha i had to do ironing for the fabrics and its a trick to use while sewing hems  i need myself a mini iron thats good so i dont have to keep running down the stairs. thanks!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Save that material, sweet pea. I want something made with it. I'll take a pillow. I can put it in one of their beds, or something.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Save that material, sweet pea. I want something made with it. I'll take a pillow. I can put it in one of their beds, or something.


U got it queen T!  pm me with what you want on it when u can. Its more stunning in person :albino:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Will do, Angel. :daisy: Thank you, thank you!!! xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can just put, "The Chi Wee's" on there. Or, if enough space, you can put their names. 

Lexie (Lots spell it without the "e.")

Chance

Gia

Jade

I would want it on the dotted part, not on the doggie part.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> You can just put, "The Chi Wee's" on there. Or, if enough space, you can put their names.
> 
> Lexie (Lots spell it without the "e.")
> 
> ...


The only way to put all names on the dotted parts will be all scattered and a bit more costly :albino: I will pm u prices if ur still interested


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> The only way to put all names on the dotted parts will be all scattered and a bit more costly :albino: I will pm u prices if ur still interested


K. Just let me know how much going both ways, and I'll decide from there.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sent u a pm, hope u got it  rest well!


----------

